# This School is Replacing Detention With Meditation and Getting Surprising Results



## VsAngela

http://www.mothering.com/articles/edthis-school-replacing-detention-meditation-getting-surprising-results

Is there any parents that schools do meditation instead of detention?

-Angela


----------



## thatgirliknew

My daughter is only in elementary school, so I don't really think they do detention at that age anyway. I LOVE this idea though. She goes to a Waldorf-inspired public school and they don't "punish" but encourage talking about emotions and actions and the use of a calm down spot with soothing activities.


----------



## Stephanie Riggs

interesting


----------

